# Input and Imanges needed for New banner ASAP



## admin

Hello all,

We Want your Input! 

The site will be getting a face lift next week and I need some user images for the new banner. If you would like to be featured in the banner please post 3-4 different images below in this thread. I need them ASAP so we can get a proof to you guys this week.

We want to know what you like in an update (look and feel). What you think the community would get excited about and appreciate.

Do you want an updated, logo? A new skin theme color change?

Maybe a preference in images included in the banner Don't be Shy! We need this info ASAP!

Tips on posting images:
- clean and clear view 
- higher clear resolution
- no people or objects blocking full view

Thanks,
Jeff


----------



## admin

Note the update will be next Monday 5/24/2016 and I have already spoken with the mods.

Jeff M


----------



## admin

BUMP - also need the Log if anybody has it...

Jeff M


----------



## admin

BUMP for input...

Anybody, otherwise it is Hello Kitty icons and a pink background...

Jeff M


----------



## ntaw

admin said:


> Anybody, otherwise it is Hello Kitty icons and a pink background...


As long as it works I don't think anyone cares pal. This site is pretty buggy compared to basically any other forum for 40k on the internet whether it's posts being eaten, white screen madness, crap loading time, video and audio in ads...all that crap adds up and there's a lot of other forums that don't seem to have the same issues that are mere clicks away.

If it means a site that isn't frustrating to use I will praise the new Hello Kitty overlords.


----------



## Kreuger

I'd echo @ntaw keep the color palette dark. Not just to be "grim" because that's rather silly, but because it's easier on the eyes. 

Otherwise, just tune it up. Fix the theme problems. Make it more stable.


----------



## Old Man78

Change it, and then wait for a storm of rage and critisism and then take the abusive but heartfelt ideas and get it done right. Personally I like the black back ground, I love the logo but could live without the eagle or have a more imperial roman type eagle, but look at my avatar I'm a closet facist! Do we need the calander in the tool bar, maybe move "my posts" and "my threads" off the tool bar and just have them as options in the "user cp" and "quick links" is in the top tool bar and in the one below it


----------



## DaisyDuke

I think as is with the banner 
I think most people would be happy if you stopped the site from turning white every couple of weeks.


----------



## admin

ntaw said:


> As long as it works I don't think anyone cares pal. This site is pretty buggy compared to basically any other forum for 40k on the internet whether it's posts being eaten, white screen madness, crap loading time, video and audio in ads...all that crap adds up and there's a lot of other forums that don't seem to have the same issues that are mere clicks away.
> 
> If it means a site that isn't frustrating to use I will praise the new Hello Kitty overlords.


This made my day, we might run with it.

Or creative came up with this proof, thoughts?

Note the site update will take care of all the bugs, errors, and clean everything up a bit.

Jeff M


----------



## Old Man78

The "heresy online" logo seems pushed aside by the picture, maybe centre it, and I'd really like if the "eye" inbetween heresy and online was kept, it being the eye of horus, the dude who the heresy is named after and all that good stuff


----------



## admin

Oldman78 said:


> The "heresy online" logo seems pushed aside by the picture, maybe centre it, and I'd really like if the "eye" inbetween heresy and online was kept, it being the eye of horus, the dude who the heresy is named after and all that good stuff


10-4, thanks for the feedback...

Jeff M


----------



## admin

Updated Banner with the "eye" in the logo..

Ignore car placeholders...

Jeff M


----------



## Old Man78

Yes, me personally thinks that looks better


----------



## ntaw

admin said:


> This made my day, we might run with it.


There is a surprising amount of HK/40k crossover stuff. Google it for a real laugh.



admin said:


> Updated Banner with the "eye" in the logo..


Looks swanky. Lots of AoS/WFB stuff in the banner for a site dominated by and named after 30/40k but who really cares.


----------



## gen.ahab

That's some cool shit, admin. I'd like some more 40k in it though.

EDIT: forget what I just said; no need for more 40k. Great stuff.
Sent from my SM-N910V using Tapatalk


----------



## scscofield

Where did you get the artwork is my only concern. GW tends to get cranky and send nasty lawyer letters if it is their IP.


----------



## Euphrati

As much as I like the image, the use of the artwork concerns me as credit to the original artists really needs to be given or the site risks getting hit with a 'I didn't give permission, you have to take that down' letter.

A majority of artists are ok with their work being used (as long as they are given the nod of credit) but some can get downright nasty about it.


----------



## admin

scscofield said:


> Where did you get the artwork is my only concern. GW tends to get cranky and send nasty lawyer letters if it is their IP.


Think creative pulled them from a wallpapers site that did not have copyright info on them.

So do you guys want 40K added? Post images please..

Jeff M


----------



## scscofield

I think it is fine as is if there is no IP issues.

Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk


----------



## Euphrati

I know the far right IG part of the image is from a GW book cover, so it would be subject to GW/artist IP. I am not sure about the fantasy imagery (and I agree it is odd to have AOS/WFB stuff as such a majority of the banner on a site that is mainly 30/40k).

The biggest problem that you are going to run into- as I have been taking a quick search of the copyrights- is the fact that GW holds IP on just about any and all imagery related to its games: chaos icons, imperial eagles, astartes, imperial guard, fantasy stuff, etc down the line.

So, just about anything the site uses relating to GW products will be a risk of IP, unless the image in question is used with permission. There is a little bit of wiggle room, but not much.


----------



## admin

scscofield said:


> I think it is fine as is if there is no IP issues.
> 
> Sent from my VS986 using Tapatalk





Euphrati said:


> I know the far right IG part of the image is from a GW book cover, so it would be subject to GW/artist IP. I am not sure about the fantasy imagery (and I agree it is odd to have AOS/WFB stuff as such a majority of the banner on a site that is mainly 30/40k).
> 
> The biggest problem that you are going to run into- as I have been taking a quick search of the copyrights- is the fact that GW holds IP on just about any and all imagery related to its games: chaos icons, imperial eagles, astartes, imperial guard, fantasy stuff, etc down the line.
> 
> So, just about anything the site uses relating to GW products will be a risk of IP, unless the image in question is used with permission. There is a little bit of wiggle room, but not much.


Thanks for the info guys, creative is pretty good with this stuff but I will update them and try to get another mock up. We can always update it down the road.

The priority is getting the site converted to kill these bugs.

Jeff M


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Oldman78 said:


> Personally I like the black back ground, I love the logo but could live without the eagle or have a more imperial roman type eagle,


Agreed. The eagle image should really be in there somewhere, preferably centrally.


----------



## admin

admin said:


> Updated Banner with the "eye" in the logo..
> 
> Ignore car placeholders...
> 
> Jeff M


Let's go with this version for now and might be able to toggle with a 40K one also or update it later.

I don't want to hold up fixing this site for you guys.

Jeff M


----------



## admin

Update kicking off now...

Jeff M


----------



## admin

Ok here is the feedback thread:

Please post any feedback, bugs, questions, etc there:
http://www.heresy-online.net/forums...software-upgrade-5-10-2016-a.html#post2339154

Jeff M


----------

